# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  monark karin 7v -22

## K7ewj

Hei, onko kenelläkään kokemusta monark karin 7v -22 pyörästä? Hinta on todella kova, mutta tarkoittaako se, että tämä pyörä on tehty laadukkaammista materiaaleista ja elinikä on siten pitempi?

https://www.bikeplanet.fi/monark-karin-22

----------


## Leewi

> Hei, onko kenelläkään kokemusta monark karin 7v -22 pyörästä? Hinta on todella kova, mutta tarkoittaako se, että tämä pyörä on tehty laadukkaammista materiaaleista ja elinikä on siten pitempi?
> 
> https://www.bikeplanet.fi/monark-karin-22



Aivan samat materiaalit on vaikka tässä https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/n...nen-2000047419

----------


## nure

^Noin se vaan menee, jotkut ratsastaa ikiaikaisella maineella. Tuo Biltsun pyörä näyttää jopa tyylikkäämmältäkin.

----------

